# Anyone following the FLW...



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone is following the FLW Forest Wood Cup Championship in Pittsburgh. Dave LeFebere is leading after first day with 8-13, 2nd is Dave Curtis 8-12, 3rd is Larry Nixon 8-4, 4th is S Suggs 7-12 and 5th is Iaconelli with 7-10.
I'm going up to the expo all day today and then the weigh-in at 5:00. Then weigh-in again on Sunday. Should be a good time.


----------



## bassnassassin (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm going to be in Pittsburgh for the weekend and was wondering how the Expo was and if its worth dropping in? Thanks.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

It is a get event! I'll be working the Reel Grips booth Saturday. Stop and say Hi! I'll be flying the OGF colors.

Larry K"Meyer


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Had a good time at the expo yesterday. Lot of people there but it wasn't too crowded. Met Jimmy Houston. He was super with my son and daughter, was more than glad to take a picture with them and talked to them for a while. Wasn't near the bait companies there that I thought would be. Had a good time and then went to the weigh-in. Heading back up tomorrow for more expo and final weigh-in. They're giving away a new Ranger tomorrow at the weigh-in.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Iaconelli!!!!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Ike is in 4th after today.

Standings are: Rusty Salewske 6lb 6oz

David Curtis 5lb 7oz

Cody Meyer 5lb 0 oz

Ike 4lb 12oz

Scott Suggs 4lb 6oz

Greg Hackney 4lb 3oz

Dave LeFebre 3lb 15oz

David Walker 13oz

Bryan Thrift 12oz

Larry Nixon 10oz

Nixon was penalized 1lb for a short fish. Rivers got super muddy today with a lot of current. I'm pullin for Ike but LeFebre is awful tough up there.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

IKE LOSES BY THREE OUNCES !!! Hackney won. He ended up with 9lbs 9oz. Ike came to the scales and I really think he thought he had it. He ended up with 9lbs 6oz. Ouch. Man I felt bad for him.
My son works at Cabela's and he got floor passes for the weigh in yesterday. We sat two rows from the scales! It was awesome! They gave away the Ranger yesterday, a woman from Pittsburgh won it. What sucks is they drew a womans name from Newport Ohio first and she wasn't there! Thats only a half an hour down the road from me. I better not post her name but I'm sure someone will let her know.
Had a great time. Kind of wish I would have took the boat up and followed around a little. One of the pros took my son out for four hours yesterday morning. I think his last name was Valencios or Valencia. Something like thay. Anyhow, he was good enough to take him out fishing for a while. Really nice experience, wish they had these big events close to home more often. They are definitely worth going to.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> IKE LOSES BY THREE OUNCES !!!


:Banane53::Banane40::Banane29::Banane17::Banane05::Banane28:

I wish he would have weighed in 2 more ounces!


----------

